# Kommerzielle Nutzung von Programmen



## Banchi (28. Dezember 2005)

Hallo erstmal.

Ich hoffe, dass das thematisch hierhin passt. Wo anders würde ich es fehl am Platz sehen. Egal. Hier meine Frage:

Was genau bedeutet es, wenn man ein Programm nicht kommerziell nutzen darf. (Ich habe zum Beispiel eine Studentenversion von Cinema4D.) Darf ich 0 Cent damit machen oder gibt eine Grenze als Art "kleines Taschengeld" (ähnlich wie beim 650€-Job). Würde mich interessieren, weil als Student kann man jeden Cent gebrauchen. 

Hoffe, jemand weiß gut Bescheid. ^^

Danke schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## Night Vision Worker (29. Dezember 2005)

Die kommerzielle Nutzung ist jegliche gewinnbringende Nutzung. Wirst du also für eine 3D-Animation, etc. bezahlt, so ist das kommerziell.

Je nachdem was du machst, ließe sich das aber - in Absprache mit deinem Arbeitgeber/Auftraggeber - anders abrechnen. z.B.: Könntest du dich nicht für eine 3D-Animation, sondern die "konzeptionelle Entwicklung" bezahlen lassen. Problem hierbei ist: es wäre Betrug!

Dennoch: so lange du dich in einer Ausbildung - ganz gleich ob schulisch, im Betrieb oder an der Uni - befindest, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass dich die Konzerne für 500€/Monat Nebenverdienst jagen würden.

.. dein Verdienst sollte sich aber wirklich im Minimal-Bereich bewegen. Und zwar so, dass du auch vor Gericht glaubhaft darlegen kannst, dass du dir die Vollversion des Programms auch in tausend Jahren nicht hättest leisten können.

Zumindest habe ich das damals so gemacht! Als dann das "große" Geld kam habe ich mir nach und nach die einzelnen Programme zugelegt und mittlerweile verfüge ich über eine ganz ansehnliche Programmleiste! LEGALE Programme! 

Allerdings arbeite ich auch noch auf PS 7.0. CS2 würde sich zwar lohnen, aber da warte ich lieber noch ein paar Monate ab! 

.. und warum eigentlich nicht mal dem CEO von Adobe ne Mail schreiben und fragen ob man gesponsort wird?! Oder eine günstige Ratenzahlung vereinbaren kann? Ohne Zinssatz natürlich - man ist ja Student!


----------



## Rena Hermann (29. Dezember 2005)

Night Vision Worker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Problem hierbei ist: es wäre Betrug!


Jupp - und darüber hinaus: Kommerzielle Nutzung bedeutet 
nicht nur dafür bezahlt zu werden, sondern auch, dass das Ergebnis einem kommerziellen 
Zweck dient. Also Daimler Chryler 'ne 3D-Animation schenken ... das wird nix. 
Ich weiß auch nicht, was dein Auftraggeber sich ggf. für Ärger einhandeln würde - schließlich
ist es sein Endprodukt, mit dem er an die Öffentlichkeit geht.

Gruß
Rena

PS: Ob dich jemand jagt oder es rauskommt oder ob 0, 10 oder 1000 Euro, spielt
für die Tatsache an sich (kommerziell != Bestandteil deiner Lizenz) keine Rolle.

PPS: Je nach Softwarehersteller wird das allerdings unterschiedlich gehandhabt.
Ggf. einfach dort nachfragen. Wenn allerdings unkommerziell (und bei Cinema ist
das meines Wissens so, bei Adobe hab ich schon anderes gehört, bei Macromedia
ist es wiederum streng gebunden, wohl auch jetzt noch), dann eben: nix verdienen 
und auch nix erstellen, das einem kommerziellen Zweck dient. 
Deshalb ist's ja so billig ... ansonsten schreib ich mich mal kurz für frühchinesische 
Geschichte ein oder so ...


----------



## jackassol (14. März 2006)

wie ist das denn bei musik? Für die Homepage? Wenn steht für nicht kommerzielle zwecke geeignet darf ich es dann nehmen? Oder wie?

zb hier:


----------



## The_Maegges (21. März 2006)

Generell zieht hier das Urheberrechtsgesetz.
Übrigens ein Tipp an alle Studenten unter euch:

Die Creative Suite 2 von Adobe kostet für Studenten "nur" knapp 500 Euro und (die Antwort hab ich von der Adobe Educational Hotline) man darf damit sowohl kommerziell arbeiten, als auch die Software weiterbenutzen, wenn man nicht mehr studiert.
Einziges Manko:
Die Upgrades auf spätere Versionen gibts nicht vergünstigt und auch Studenten müssen für diese den "Handelspreis" zahlen.

Übrigens kostet Photoshop CS2 glaub ich so um die 270 Euro für Studis.

Thema Musik auf der Homepage: Ballz.de hat wegen der Verwendung von knapp 10 Sekunden Song in nem Flashfilm gerichtlich sowas von Stress bekommen, dass die Seite jetzt praktisch dicht ist - noch Fragen?

Mein Motto: Pack auf deine Page nur den Scheiss, den du selbst fabriziert hast, dann kann dich auch keiner verklagen


----------

